# Delta horn light



## ratrodz (Aug 28, 2015)

Finishing my wingbar and need a horn light!  
Pm with what you have and price please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ya missed this one. Correct looong cone for you application (I believe)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ratrodz (Aug 29, 2015)

ratrodz said:


>




Looking fo this style


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh man.....best of luck in your search!


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man.....best of luck in your search!




Yeah....I know! Trust me I heard that alot when I said I was building a wingbar,  lol! Now I'm only lacking a few parts to ride it!!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 30, 2015)

maybe the rarest of the rare when it comes to horn lights. a couple of years ago I toyed with the idea of setting up a service to convert standard Delta head lights to this configuration. (I have several small diameter horns on hand) the bottom line is that it takes so many units to compensate for tooling up. a standard shell can be "punched" w/ water laser &, I was told, the fins are not hard to make. it's the jig that holds the shell in position that get's dicey. maybe someone needs to get John interested in Wingbars ?  
the last "...few parts..." are what make all the difference.


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 1, 2015)

zephyrblau said:


> maybe the rarest of the rare when it comes to horn lights. a couple of years ago I toyed with the idea of setting up a service to convert standard Delta head lights to this configuration. (I have several small diameter horns on hand) the bottom line is that it takes so many units to compensate for tooling up. a standard shell can be "punched" w/ water laser &, I was told, the fins are not hard to make. it's the jig that holds the shell in position that get's dicey. maybe someone needs to get John interested in Wingbars ?
> the last "...few parts..." are what make all the difference.




I've seen these deltas milled out, recast fins, I have!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 5, 2015)

Someone help shine some light on my problem!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 17, 2015)

Found!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 17, 2015)

i know this much, if one comes up for sale your going to have to out bid a lot of people including me and i'm biding very very very high


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 17, 2015)

how much $$$ did it take to find ? last one I saw changing hands publically was $450. 



ratrodz said:


> Found!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 17, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> i know this much, if one comes up for sale your going to have to out bid a lot of people including me and i'm biding very very very high




Lol! Already paid for...but thanks!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 17, 2015)

zephyrblau said:


> how much $$$ did it take to find ? last one I saw changing hands publically was $450.




Ah man... I'm not going to kiss and tell !


----------

